
The Cocotron - rayascott
http://www.cocotron.org/
======
evadne
Obligatory plug for Cappuccino [http://www.cappuccino-
project.org](http://www.cappuccino-project.org) the original Cocoa for Web.

------
badsectoracula
Judging from GitHub, it looks kinda dead [1]. GNUstep for Windows [2] might be
a better choice (and more likely to be up to date and complete since it is
still in active development) to port something from macOS. Although you may
need to have some GNUstep libraries on the system to run the application (or
install them alongside your application). In traditional GNUstep fashion, it
is unclear from their site what exactly is needed and why and gives the
impression that you need to install the entire GNUstep just to run a simple
application.

[1] [https://github.com/cjwl/cocotron](https://github.com/cjwl/cocotron) [2]
[http://www.gnustep.org/windows/installer.html](http://www.gnustep.org/windows/installer.html)

~~~
Jasper_
There's also the WinObjC project from Microsoft:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/WinObjC](https://github.com/Microsoft/WinObjC)

~~~
armadsen
This is the one to use. Worth noting that Microsoft took a fair bit of the
original source for this project from The Cocotron.

~~~
pjmlp
Not really. The focus of the project died with WP.

------
bitshiffed
Is there something new going on with Cocotron? Seems like it was all but
abandoned years ago.

~~~
deusum
The Cocotron (2006) ...might be a better title.

~~~
ianai
Maybe the posters hoping someone will revive it.

~~~
jacobush
I wonder if it works still. Being able to compile for Linux and Windows from
the same Xcode project would be really nice.

~~~
robterrell
Last time I tried, it did, but it was a lot of work to get running with the
version of Xcode at that time. The mailing list had a lot of details on what
needs to be done to get the toolchain up and running. It was a tough slog but
I did get it working.

It's worth noting that Microsoft used a lot of Cocotron for their WinObjC
porting project. Depending on your needs it might be worth a look. I was
porting a desktop Mac app, so it was less useful.

------
adamnemecek
The project is very much moribund but I've used it to see how some things
might be implemented.

------
waynecochran
What is the formula that HN uses that this reaches the front page?

~~~
grzm
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _" How are stories ranked?"_

> _" The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story
> was submitted. Comments in comment threads are ranked the same way."_

> _" Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which downweights overheated discussions, and moderator
> intervention."_

